# Wry neck?



## wilbursdad (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi im new here and have a question.One of my hairless rats is leaning her head to one side and falls over. I noticed it yesterday and it is worse today. I looked up the symptoms and it seems like it is wry neck. Any Ideas? What is the treatment for this? Can I treat this myself or do I have to take her to a vet ? I guess I really know the answer to that question but I just wanted to see if anyone had any ideas.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Head tilt as a result of an ear infection is serious. You can't do anything at home - she needs a vet.

Treatment is usually a combination of antibiotics for at _least_ 3 weeks, plus steroids.

More info can be found here.

http://ratguide.com/health/auricle_ear/otitis_media_otitis_interna_labyrinthitis.php

She's likely in pain so please do your best to get her to a vet as soon as possible.

Good luck.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Rats need vets often haha. Im at mine all the time too but seem to ask a lot too. It sounds like for this though she needs a vet. Good luck with her and keep us updated.


----------



## wilbursdad (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I have 15 of em. This one is the runt of one of the litters. she was born in november and is half the size of her littermates. now she has this going on. Im gonna try to get her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

You have 15 rats and avoid vet visits? That's your first problem right there. 
Sounds like she has a bad ear infection to me. Ear infections are extremely painful and needs to be treated right away. 
Can I ask why you feel the need to be improperly breeding?


----------

